# Gas question about a fireplace



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I was asked about a mercury flame switch( thermo couple?) In this condo it was bypassed. I rarely get to work on gas so its curiousity. Why would someone want to by pass and how is it done?

Apparently its in multiple units in this building. Just trying to learn more about the gas side of the trade.

Thanks


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sounds like a 2 wire pilot, unlike a thermocouple the pilot gas won’t shutoff if the flame goes out however it won’t let the main burners come on if there’s no flame. Most likely they bypassed it by cutting the wires to it and wire nutting them together. 

Never bypass a flame proving safety device.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Not good.*

You likely have a draft problem. 

I have a General Gas Fitters, or and A-Ticket depending which province you are in.

The old gas fireplaces vented through B-vent. They got their combustion air from the room, down draft was a big problem. 

If I was you and had a gas licence, I'd be careful. 

A lot of provinces have standing service orders out for those fireplaces. 

They are not to be repaired, here the rule is they have to be disconnected, the gas line plugged and red tagged.

You also have to report the unit to the authority having jurisdiction. They will send the inspector out and and speak to the homeowner. 

If it's a condo building the whole place could be inspected.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

Debo22 said:


> Sounds like a 2 wire pilot, unlike a thermocouple the pilot gas won’t shutoff if the flame goes out however it won’t let the main burners come on if there’s no flame. Most likely they bypassed it by cutting the wires to it and wire nutting them together.
> 
> Never bypass a flame proving safety device.


Only if you want a GREAT BIG BANG ! :biggrin:
Or if you want a lot of DEAD CUSTOMERS ! :biggrin:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MASTRPLUMB said:


> Only if you want a GREAT BIG BANG ! :biggrin:
> Or if you want a lot of DEAD CUSTOMERS ! :biggrin:


that can come in useful sometimes....:wink:


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that can come in useful sometimes....:wink:


Yeah, I've seen some entire neighborhoods that could use a little cleaning up and repopulating. 

I don't know about wanting dead customers. OK, maybe there have been one or two.... but some days there are some that I wouldn't mind hurting!


----------

